# Veiled chameleon is falling repeatedly from top



## satanslilhelper (Sep 20, 2009)

Our Veiled chameleon is 6 months old. He is in a 10 gallon tank. He has vines and a thick bendable vine so that he can climb around. As of the last 2-3 days he has been falling down to the bottom of the tank which has no substrate. Every few minutes we hear a thud and there he is struggling to get back upright. He's moving around fine when he is on the vines. It's when he gets to the top with the screen top that he begins to try and climb upside down and then loses his grip of the screened top and falls. Any suggestions other than buy him a tiny helmet? :? 

He is now pulling on his front left leg like he's trying to rip it off.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 20, 2009)

I've moved it into a very large deli container with like 4 napkins to pad the cup. He was hissing at every attempt to maneuver him. Hissing at the crix I tried to attempt to lure him into the cup with. A friend that I know that used to raise some of these said that it will probably die shortly. If anyone has any other suggestions from past experiences with these lizards please help. :worship:


----------



## darkavenger (Sep 20, 2009)

*no substrate*

[QUOTE As of the last 2-3 days he has been falling down to the bottom of the tank which has no substrate. QUOTE]

I'd suggest putting a good layer of subtrate down to at least cushion his fall so he doesnt get injured. peat moss would work well to break his fall till you figure something else out. also maybe try to make it to where he cant reach the top.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 21, 2009)

If all else is ok healthwise I bet he could use a bigger enclosure.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Sep 21, 2009)

darkavenger said:


> [QUOTE As of the last 2-3 days he has been falling down to the bottom of the tank which has no substrate. QUOTE]
> 
> I'd suggest putting a good layer of subtrate down to at least cushion his fall so he doesnt get injured. peat moss would work well to break his fall till you figure something else out. also maybe try to make it to where he cant reach the top.


Although the thought is well intended it is not recommended to use substrate with Chameleons as they may ingest it while trying to eat.

I don't have any experience as far as the reason why he is falling, but I do hope it all turns out well.

Oscar.


----------



## pewarchuk (Sep 21, 2009)

taking a guess here, are you giving it calcium dust, could be MBD


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 22, 2009)

sounds like a health issue.  maybe a vet visit is in order.


----------



## ErinKelley (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Lucas it does kinda sound like it could be a health problem.  Whats up with trying to rip his leg off?  Is it in his mouth?
I see many options as far as breaking his fall and maybe preventing it all together.  If you don't want substrate in there you could always use a towel or something similar and if you flipped that 10 gallon so it sits tall, your screen would be on the side, you'd have a glass ceiling that he couldn't try to get upside down on.
From my experience veileds do better in upright cages with screen on the side if possible.  A 10 gallon sitting like it should on its base with screen on top is not suitable for anything past hatchling age really, imo.
How is he today?

Edit:  another thing, I don't think a deli cup is going to help.  Did you do that because he is injured?  Does he have any swelling on his limbs that you can tell?


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 23, 2009)

It is in the early stages of MBD( metabolic bone disease). I'm now using a 10.0 UVB bulb instead of the 5.0. Come to find out Paul at petcenterusa used to breed veiled chameleons awhile ago. I spoke to him for quiet some time two nights ago about ours. I'm now going to be making an all screen enclosure for the little fellow. I'm also taking him outside during the day in his current enclosure to ensure he gets enough uvb. Apparently, we caught this at a good time so hopefully we can get this reversed. From what I gathered from Paul UVB bulbs aren't strong enough to help them properly metabolize calcium. He suggested keeping him outside in one cage during the day and then moving him inside at night. The bulbs he said are good enough for the cold months when he can't be taken outside. I will be taking out in just a minute. We keep his light schedule from 12 p.m. to 12 a.m.. Just wanted to update yous guys.


----------



## Sarcastro (Sep 24, 2009)

UV bulbs are fine for all year round you just have to have the right ones. I've breed hundreds of Chameleon's over the years, most of my chameleons have never seen a glimmer of natural sun because it gets to hot during the summer and way to wet in the spring. I keep them under controlled conditions and their doing just fine.all super healthy.

I currently keep 5 different panthers,veiled,translucent veiled chameleons,Jackson's ,Pygmy's and have recently acquired 3 parsons chameleons


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarcastro said:


> UV bulbs are fine for all year round you just have to have the right ones. I've breed hundreds of Chameleon's over the years, most of my chameleons have never seen a glimmer of natural sun because it gets to hot during the summer and way to wet in the spring. I keep them under controlled conditions and their doing just fine.all super healthy.
> 
> I currently keep 5 different panthers,veiled,translucent veiled chameleons,Jackson's ,Pygmy's and have recently acquired 3 parsons chameleons


I see your qualified to give advice, but do you have any? LOL!! Like what are the proper bulbs? I'm now using a 10.0 since this occurred.

He did eat today after two days of not eating. He's never refused food. The cute little bugger used to sit in his food bowl waiting for more crix. LMAO!! He does seem to be improving.


----------



## Sarcastro (Sep 25, 2009)

poor ventilation and dehydration are the #1 killers of chameleon's. veiled and panthers are good under duel 5.0 reptisun or exoterra on a proper photo period. this is the setup i use myself.Cham's will not drink from a water dish they drink the drops from leaves and other surfaces from misting's or you can setup a drip system.live plants are best because they help with humidity lvls but you can use false plants in an enclosure.never keep them in glass enclosures because glass doesn't allow good ventilation and filters uv rays unless your keeping pygmy's.net mesh enclosures are ideal because of ventilation.if you have any other questions let me know

most people i talk to think they can go just buy some reg florescent or incandescent bulbs and be done.not saying this is what you did because you mentioned 5.0 uv bulbs..but this is what i meant by the right lights.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is my husbandry information for veiled chameleons:

http://raisingkittytheveiledchameleon.blogspot.com/

Hope this helps.

-Brad


----------



## care2care (Sep 29, 2009)

I would have also used substrate on the chameleon while he improved to cushion the fall. As for mbd, I've never heard of a chameleon being under a 10.0. Then again, I don't have a chameleon. But I'm glad its on the right track!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 29, 2009)

I would like to say this as nicely as I can. If you don't have any personal experience with the topic of a thread then your "helpful" comments aren't really helpful. I know people comment with intentions of helping and trust me I respect that, but if your just speculating most people are going to disregard your comments. I know I do. I see this done in many threads not just this one. Thanks, to those who've responded with links and tips.


----------

